# Fun stocking I whipped up!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

From linen.










Hanging with the much prettier one that I did NOT make!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Very pretty! Nice fireplace too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I love it!! I think your's is much, much prettier and puts the other one to shame.
karen


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic!!!! You did a great job.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

So cute! Reminds me of the boots from thr wicked witch in "the Wizard of Oz


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls!


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 8, 2010)

The stocking is lovely, and really much prettier than the one you did not make.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Well, they're both gorgeous, but I really like yours better! Very pretty!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

They are both pretty but I like yours better. It is the simple design that makes the stocking.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It's a matter of taste. I like yours better.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! Today I hope to start on a pillow cover... maybe... not much sleep last night ugh.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I too really like yours better! It is so cute.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, love it!!!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very nice! I was just wondering why I've never seen any linen quilts. I've seen some made of wool (from soldiers' uniforms), some from silk, most from cotton and cotton blends, but I've never seen a picture of a linen quilt.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Elocn, I plan to make an heirloom bedspread for our bed this year (time permitting). I think I want to combine linen and silk dupioni... maybe a bit of velvet.

Linen is so stretchy, I'm not surprised you don't see quilts with it.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love them both......but yours is my fav.....:bouncy:
bopeep


----------

